# Moebius Barnabas Collins 1/8th Scale



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

This is just a thought (suggestion) for a new kit from Moebius,but I just wondered if anybody else here would be interested in such a kit, I know I would. 1/8th Scale to go with the Aurora Monsters kits, standing near his coffin in the cellar of the "Old House" with his signature wolf head cane and gothic arches behind him,maybe a bat or two,and of course, fangs-a-blazin"!!! I have the old MPC kit,but somehow,I think Moebius would do a better job. I have been working on converting an Aurora Dracula base with scratchbuilt tombstones for one of my MPC kits. What do you guys think?


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I could model for you:










Haha, but a kit would be cool. Dark Shadows was one of my favorite "soaps" to watch as a kid.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow,that's funny Steve! I did the same thing when I was ten (1970) Unfortunately, photographic evidence did'nt survive. That is a cool memory. Dark Shadows was the ONLY soap I ever watched,because of the monsters in it. I remember watching it with my Grandma,right after jumping off the school bus,and "General Hospital" Thanks for sharing that pic,you look like you mean business!!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

That sounds like a great kit!Lets see I got the wolfhead cane,cloke,ring and fangs,but the hair has gone from dark brown to white/gray.Maybe the old Barnabus.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Used to watch Dark Shadows with my "Gram" too! Never into "Genital Hospital" tho....:drunk:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Great idea! I would be on board for a Barnabas!

































And how about a model of Collinwood, too? ( ala the Addams Family & Psycho houses )

- GJS


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you imagine how much styrene a 1/87 scale Collinwood would swallow?!? It'd be interesting though.........

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I to would like to see a Barnabas Collins kit again


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Flyingfrets, don't get me wrong, I just suffered thru "Genital Hospital" (that's funny)cause it was Gram's favorite show or "My Story" as she put it. Then we both watched Barnabas together. She said I was "morbid",did'nt know what the heck that meant back then,but yeah,I guess I am. Anyway, I see where Johnny Depp and Tim Burton are doing a new DS movie in the near future. That should be interesting. Batman, COLLINWOOD? That would be...well...HUGE!!! I have a cane (cost me a small fortune) but had to have it. I have not been able to find an accurate looking cape/cloak yet.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Not on our list right now
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i hear the licensing for the original dark shadows is kinda tricky. 
with the new one coming out, the owners may not want to promote the original at the present time. (they want the public to accept the new one as the "real" dark shadows, so they downplay the originals. i ran into this twice in trying to acquire licenses for properties that had recently been remade or where the remakes were in the works.)


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Somebody came out with a 12" action figure awhile back that looked great. I remember seeing them at WF.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Count me in for one as well, plus the HO scale Collinwood would be great too.

Steve


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

This has been brought up a few times before and, as before, I must weigh in with my own agreement though it seems very unlikely from what Dave and some others have said.

I'd like to see a Johnny Depp version as well--perhaps that and an aftermarket sculpt of Jonathan Frid's head would make a lot of folks happy when the new movie comes out.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Dark Shadows kits are not on our list. MPC did kits tied to Dark Shadows...Round 2 Corp has access to all that old tooling.
Maybe you can get them interested. We are not.
Dave


----------

